# belkin wireless G printer setup for mac os



## kitsch209 (Nov 11, 2008)

hey

i am a new mac user and have just added an imac to my home network using a belkin wireless g router. i'd like to setup my printer on my mac through the router. 

when i pop in the belkin router install cd on a windows computer, there is a print server setup wizard function that i can use. however, it doesnt appear when i insert that same cd on my imac. 

does anyone know how to setup a printer on a network on a mac os?

thanx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

So, is this printer connected to the Mac, or to the router?


----------



## kitsch209 (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry... i forgot to mention that my printer is connected to the router.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

All routers should have a web interface, you should be able to type in the address in your web browser and configure everything that way.


----------



## kitsch209 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanx.. will try that... probably have to redo the whole setup cause i cant find the printer on that web interface...


----------

